# 1394 Net Adapter -&- Nvidia nForce Networking Controller



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

Just came back from a repair install. I think previous to that, I lost some drivers.

Here are the screenshots of device manager, you can also see the error I get when going on the internet (in the background),

Devices List:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/RRHM/CM1.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/RRHM/CM2.jpg

1394 Net Adapter screenies:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/RRHM/1394NetProperties.jpg?t=1230646415
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/RRHM/1394NetStatus.jpg


Nvidia nForce Networking Controller screenies:
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/RRHM/NvidianForceProperties.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/RRHM/NvidianForceStatus.jpg


Im on my old PC now (I cant go onto the internet on my other PC, because of ethernet drivers) Im using USB to transport any files over.

I downloaded and installed these Nvidia Drivers:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.23.html

I downloaded and installed all M2N-SLI drivers from the ASUS website.

I googled for the Microsoft 1394 Net Adapter drivers, but it took me to the Windows update site, and ofc the site is only going to give me updates that this (my old PC) needs, not my PC which lacks the ethernet drivers.

Plz help :tongue: :tongue:
--------------------------
--------------------------
PC Info:

Microsoft XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236: Service Pack 3)
32-Bit
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor, MMX, 3DNow
Memory: 3326MB RAM
DirectX 9.0c
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX
--------------------------
--------------------------
Mobo info:

ASUS M2N-SLI Mobo
Chipset: NVIDIA nForce 560 SLI
[email protected] NVIDIA nForce 560 SLI MCP built-in Gigabit MAC with external PHY
IEEE 1394a: VIA 1394 Controller supports 2 x 1394a ports


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/35984


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

Spencerjdb said:


> I googled for the Microsoft 1394 Net Adapter drivers, but it took me to the Windows update site, and ofc the site is only going to give me updates that this (my old PC) needs, not my PC which lacks the ethernet drivers.


:tongue::tongue:

Already tried that mate, when i click download now on that link, it takes me to the MS site :4-dontkno


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Did you get any CD's with your computer, the driver may simply be on there?

In fact - MS's website informs that this is embedded in SP2, therefore it should all ready be on the OS??

I'm surprised XP can't find the driver. Have you tried to re-install the driver for it from the Device Manager properties?

OK - let's concentrate on the Nvidia driver:

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

Already installed the Nvidia drivers ages ago mate, thnks anyway 

When I got the PC, the ethernet drivers werent installed (they were supposed to be, so i got real pissed off with the company). It took me 2 days to realise why the internet wouldnt work. I cant remember how I got the drivers, and from where ect.....

As for the discs, no ethernet drivers there, tried it =\


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

When I install the Nvidia drivers, it says there is a previous driver, it must be uninstalled. 
I say yes, then it uninstalls it, and I restart my PC.

Then I resume setup, and during setup it says that the system could not find the specified file, and Nvidia Network Controller was not installed.

Plzz helppp


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

:4-hanged::4-hanged::4-hanged::4-hanged::4-hanged::4-hanged::4-hanged:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Spencerjdp,
Something is a little strange here. 
Was this a repair install of XP or a Clean install?

Lets see if we uninstall and remove ALL TRACES of the Nvidia drivers and try a reinstall.
Go to ADD/Remove Programs and uninstall any Nvidia Programs.
Reboot the PC and install this Program and run it (You may have to use your USB to download and tranfer the program to this PC).
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Now that we have them uninstalled try this driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.23.html
Reboot the PC.
See if the drivers installed through the Device Manager.

Bill


----------

